# My MAC Palettes.



## VickieG (Aug 22, 2011)

I am just about to finish my second palette. My intention is to have a full palette full of neutral shades, a full palette full of silver, grey and black colours and then copious amounts of colour palettes- it'll take time but thats the aim. Not to mention the pigments : )

  	I have listed the colours I know. However, I he de-potted some of the others from quads I had from around Autumn 2009 and I have no idea of the names. Anyway, I'd love it if some of you guys could recommend some more colours- especially neutrals and browns.


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 22, 2011)

nice palette!!! cant wait to get mine (posted today) and start putting it together!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Aug 22, 2011)

wow great palette!


----------



## VickieG (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks : ) Ahh its such a good feeling once you've collected your colours and completed your palette- I can't wait to finish a full neutral one.



LiLBeautyBarbie said:


> wow great palette!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 23, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 23, 2011)

Contrast is my favorite blue ever! Whats the one on the top right of the first pallet (next to Green Smoke)?


----------



## VickieG (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for the recommendations- I shall check them colours out on my next trip to MAC. I've seen All that Glitters- that is a gorgeous shade.



ladydeex3 said:


> Great palettes! I love your color choices.  The neutral shades I would definitely recommend are Swiss Chocolate, Satin Taupe, Mulch and All That Glitters <3


----------



## VickieG (Aug 23, 2011)

Contrast is beautiful isn't it. I'm not sure of the colour of the one next to Green Smoke as I depotted that along with the other green colours with no names from a quad I bought from a collection in Autumn 2009. I'd really love to find out what they're called for reference. I recall the names were on the box, but I threw that away. : (



mimi0523 said:


> Contrast is my favorite blue ever! Whats the one on the top right of the first pallet (next to Green Smoke)?


----------



## wearecloudy (Dec 1, 2012)

Didn't the Photo Realism quad come out in 09?

  	If so...That green is Grey Range. I just looked at my Photo Realism quad. And, it looks just like it. So, it probably is.


----------

